# Bug d'affichage sur iPad mini



## quetzal (11 Décembre 2013)

En réorganisant les icônes d'application sur mon iPad, je constate que la position en haut à gauche d'une des pages reste vide. On ne peut y mettre aucune app. Avez-vous rencontré ce problème ? C'est sur un iPad mini 1 avec iOS 7.


----------



## quetzal (11 Décembre 2013)

Résolu en réinitialisant l'appareil. Mais étrange... Un bug sous iOS ? Tiens, tiens.


----------



## Argeuh (11 Décembre 2013)

Ca se saurait si il n'y avait pas de bug sous iOS!


----------

